# Are all bulls Aggressive? or is there a way to keep them mild tempered



## Coopedup (Jan 16, 2010)

i was thinking of getting cows maybe just 3 or 4 because i have 4 acres of land fenced in. I might get all females but if i got a male it would be a young one. if i would socialize with it is it possible that it would not be very aggressive when an adult?


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 16, 2010)

All bulls have the potential to be dangerous or aggressive at any given moment. 

I've seen many very sweet bulls and there is always the exception to any rule...but it behooves one to always keep their senses aware when around a bull.

I personally knew a man who raised a bull from a calf and for many years enjoyed a great relationship with his bull....could even ride him, his grandchildren could ride him, lead him, pet him.  One day he was feeding him and the bull decided to pin him to the ground and "bull" him....the man died from a punctured lung when his ribs snapped.

For no more cows than you can run on 4 acres, I would go with AI or borrowing a bull when needed.


----------



## jhm47 (Jan 17, 2010)

Very good advice from Beekissed.


----------



## Nicki (Jan 17, 2010)

Like any large animal there is always a potential for danger we have a mature bull who is a true joy to be around he loves to be brushed and is very easy to get along with but we always keep in mind that he is a bull.  During breeding season we are extra careful to not put ourselves in a bad situation.  Once breeding season is over there isnot much of anything that upsets ours but I always keep a eye on him.  I would really look at what breed you pick as some breeds are known to be much quieter than others.  Learning basic body language is also very important you need to know what there mood is and you also need to know how to be the leader in your herd.  If you want a bull that you can handle dont expect to be able to turn him out for a couple years and still have him be easy to handle.  Some basic interaction and handling can go a long way.  We dont do much with ours but when I need to I know I can put a halter on him and load into a trailer, move to a new pen etc.


----------



## amysflock (Jan 18, 2010)

Good advice here. Highland bulls in particular are generally gentle, but a bull is a bull. I agree with Beekissed...for small acreage, you're better off using AI. If you must use a bull, you could rent or borrow one (or trailer your cows to someone else's farm). Bulls, bless their cotton-pickin' hearts, like to "rearrange" their surroundings when they're bored. In our experience, there's nothing like having a bull figure out the weaknesses of your structures and fences! We had two get into our garden, and one knock out a post holding up a lean-to roof on our barn!!

Another caution: folks seem to think working with a bull, especially when young, will gentle them. In fact, if you work with them the wrong way, especially by allowing those cute baby boys to push on you with your heads, you're going to create a large monster who thinks it's ok to "play" that way. Bad scene.


----------



## jhm47 (Jan 18, 2010)

I agree wholeheartedly with Amysflock.  Playing with a young or baby bull is creating a recipe for disaster in the future.  You shouldn't be mean to them, but do not allow them to get the idea that you're a plaything.  Keep them at a distance, and create an atmosphere of healthy respect for humans.


----------



## chickenzoo (Jun 22, 2010)

You can get one of these ................. he is a mini Zebu bull - Charmin  ( reg. name Rock Star)

He is 18 months old now and only the size of our GPs. You can have a good amount of them on 4 acres, and not be afraid to have a bull... LOL


----------



## Bossroo (Jun 23, 2010)

Last year my son's, father in law, who is a well respected law firm owner, was looking for some feeder cattle to graze off his 17 acre farm. He was offered several of these "mini cattle" ( at a pretty handsom price indeed)  as easy to handle, even children and wife can handle them and quite profitable.  Result from his due dilligence , yes profitable, but only if one can find another sucker to buy them at a high price, otherwise they are worth only what one can get at any auction. Which is quite low since no feedlot or meat packer wants them. Oh yea, a bull is a bull, is a bull !!!


----------



## chickenzoo (Jun 23, 2010)

I guess it all depends on where you are. Here in Fl the mini Zebu are quite popular and you can normally find pet buyers for them. They supposedly have nice meat, disease and heat tolerant and for as little as it takes to feed and keep them, the meat would be worth it. My bull and heifer are reg. but you can get non reg. ones at lower prices and they even use the bulls for kids rodeos. I'm not afraid to walk in my pasture with my bull, although each bull has a different personality, and I much rather have a small bull than a large one. I can do his feet myself-- when he's not laying down on me, and lead him around with out fear of him taking off or pushing me. I have been around his father and mother so I have seen the lines he comes from. Most of the bulls there are good tempered and the owner breeds for temperament and small size. Any mean bull is processed.


----------

